# [maven] Umgang mit property-Datei



## dermoritz (8. Dez 2010)

Meine Standardbuilds (assembly-plugin, shade-plugin) packen alle ressourcen in die jar-Datei rein, inklusive .properties-Dateien. Wie kann ich das unterbinden?

Genaugenommen hätte ich die .properties-Datei gerne neben der jar-Datei und nicht in der jar-Datei. Das sie nicht in der jar-Datei landet würde ich über Filter regeln. Mit dem Resources-Plugin kann ich veranlassen, das die Datei im target/classes Ordner landet.
Aber das brau ich so nicht.

Am liebsten würde ich das shade-plugin (einzige mir bekannte Lösung für: http://www.java-forum.org/deploymen...zen-gleichbenannte-verschiedene-resource.html) dazu bringen eine gegeben Rsource nicht in die jar-Datei zu packen, aber daneben zu legen.
(beim one-jat plugin kann man z.B. veranlassen das lib-Dateien in einem lib-Ordner landen)

Gibt es irgendeinen allgemeinen Ansatz das behandeln bestimmter Ressourcen zu beeinflssen (in die jar oder neben die jar)?


----------



## bygones (9. Dez 2010)

du kannst doch sowohl im assembly als auch im shade plugin filters angebenen, so dass dir die properites Datein nciht mitgenommen werden.


----------



## dermoritz (9. Dez 2010)

Danke,

das wäre aber nur ein Teil des ganzen. Wäre es auch möglich zu sagen: lege die property-Datei neben die jar-Datei?


----------

